# Sponsoring Wife in Dubai



## SandDune (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I am posting here after searching and browsing many websites that address this issue but I require some definitive clarity regarding the requirements as I have seen many mixed responses.

I am a British National working in Dubai since May, my wife on the other hand is from a country were it is not possible for her to avail an on-entry visa therefore I have to initiate this procedure with her being out of the country.

If somebody can list the certain requirements for issuing a spouse visa I would be very grateful, as in the past week alone I have heard people stating different requirements and making the issue confusing to say the least.

Cheers


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Isnt your company PRO helping you? 
Attested marriage certificate, passport copies, photographs. Go to a typing centre. Pay fees. Khallas.
Get the entry permit. Get her in the country. Medical test. Visa stamped.

The most important document is the attested marriage certificate


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm in the middle of sponsoring my husband do I can sympathize!! Your company should be helping out with this, but the rules do change in the blink of an eye!!

You will need : salary certificate, attested marriage certificate, copies of your passport and visa, copy of her passport, 2 passport photos of your wife and an attested Tenancy agreement ( the ejari certificate) - I also needed my degree attested, but I think that might only be required for women sponsoring husbands and not the other way around. If you have children you should also have their passport copies and attested birth certificates. 

Even if everything is arrested in the UK it still needs to be arrested (again) by the MoFA in Dubai. Ideally get your company to do this too, saves apt of time and hassle (cost me 600 dhs to get 4 documents done, but the company sent someone to MoFA for me)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Isnt your company PRO helping you?
> Attested marriage certificate, passport copies, photographs. Go to a typing centre. Pay fees. Khallas.
> Get the entry permit. Get her in the country. Medical test. Visa stamped.
> 
> The most important document is the attested marriage certificate


Oh yes. After suzimack's post, I now remember that you also need your own documents as the sponsor ( passport copies, visa, official labour contract). The rent contract thing is a new requirement. I dont think your attested degree is needed again but I may be wrong ( you would have needed your attested degree for your own visa).


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Oh yes. After suzimack's post, I now remember that you also need your own documents as the sponsor ( passport copies, visa, official labour contract). The rent contract thing is a new requirement. I dont think your attested degree is needed again but I may be wrong ( you would have needed your attested degree for your own visa).


Recently completed the process for my wife and kids. Emirates ID application was needed for all before stamping.


----------



## derekwg (May 4, 2012)

Need you guys help.I am from malaysia.To apply visa for family and myself,we need to get the marriage cert attested for sure,but how about individual passport?Can anyone help me on this?Cheers


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

*Sponsoring family for visa*

I have to do similar, 

I am uk - as is my daughter, but wife is on a polish passport. As such we've been told she has to enter on a Tourist visa (30 days, extendable by 30), to allow me time to sort my residency, get tenancy agreement sorted, get first dewa bill, then we make application for her residency - but to activate we need to fly to another airport from Dubai (Bahrain or Oman) only to fly straight back! 

Looks like a long weekend in Oman right around Xmas! 

Any similar experiences?


----------

